# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Перенос номенклатуры и остатков из УТ 10.3 в розницу 2.3

## mecker

Доброго времени суток. Стояла в магазине ут 10.3 неизвестного происхождения. Купили розницу 2.3. Как перенести остатки? Только внешней обработкой? Даже такую в инете не нашел, ток 2.2 розница есть.:(

----------


## Lucky Patcher

> Доброго времени суток. Стояла в магазине ут 10.3 неизвестного происхождения. Купили розницу 2.3. Как перенести остатки? Только внешней обработкой? Даже такую в инете не нашел, ток 2.2 розница есть.:(


В комплекте с розницей идет типовая обработка. Ей и воспользуйтесь. Почитайте на ИТС. В Рознице в Администрировании - ввод начальных остатков есть ссылка на загрузку данных из УТ. Все прекрасно работает.

----------

mecker (22.01.2021), Yuricq (04.02.2021)

----------


## mecker

> В комплекте с розницей идет типовая обработка. Ей и воспользуйтесь. Почитайте на ИТС. В Рознице в Администрировании - ввод начальных остатков есть ссылка на загрузку данных из УТ. Все прекрасно работает.


Нет никакой обработки в комплекте.

----------


## Yuricq

> Нет никакой обработки в комплекте.


Делаете выгрузку из УТ в xml, в Рознице (Администрирование - Начальное заполнение ИБ - Перенос из УТ 10.3) загружаете этот xml. 

Всё есть.

----------

l@mer (14.02.2021)

----------


## l@mer

Здравствуйте. А подскажите, как из УТ 10.3 правильно сделать выгрузку, чтобы номенклатура с ценами в розницу перенеслись?

----------


## alco79

ошибка файла формата обмена как ни крути

----------

